# If your feet fit Keens and 5.10s well tell me what other shoes you like?



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Found a [now] favourite saddle by asking a similar question a few years ago so here goes....if your feet like the fit of Keen shoes/boots and 5.10 bike shoes [particularly OG Freeriders and OG Impact Lows] tell me what other light hiking or multi-sport shoes/boots you like. :thumbsup:

I have picky feet and they like shoes/boots noted above. I don't have any problem with 5.10s, but Keens wear out too fast for the $$ and sole traction is not amazing. I'm going to try a pair of the 5.10 Access Shoe and see what I think. I'd also like a high cut shoe/light boot for more challenging terrain and wet weather. It'll get used for hiking/UL backpacking and bikepacking as well as general purpose urban assault in our PNWet winter.

Tell me what you like?


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Keens are great, but if you use them at all on asphalt or concrete they're toast. Have you tried Salomon's? I switched from keen to Salomon and never looked back.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Train Wreck said:


> Keens are great, but if you use them at all on asphalt or concrete they're toast. Have you tried Salomon's? I switched from keen to Salomon and never looked back.


I tried the ~2009 era Salomon adventure shoes and they were too narrow for me in the mid-foot/heel. I haven't tried the current generation product.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I haven't tried the 5.10s but I have owned a couple pairs of Keen. That said, the last time I tried a pair on the fit was different. Same shoe style, same size 2 years apart.

Anyway, I've been liking Merrell wides and Danner also has some styles in a wide that I'm really interested in, I have some Danner boots that I like quite a lot. Oboz have had decent fits, but I've worn them out early, IMO, like the Keens I've had. Though for different reasons, I wore out the tread on the Keens where I busted the seams on the Oboz.

Anyway, this Danner trail shoe looks promising for me.
https://www.danner.com/trail-2650/trail-2650-3-brick-red.html

I know it's a trail runner, but it looks like it can take some abuse. I also like the lacing of the shoe from ankle to toe where I've seen the Merell's lose some toe hold in the last couple yearly offerings.

Anyway, subscribed for others' suggestions.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

vikb said:


> I tried the ~2009 era Salomon adventure shoes and they were too narrow for me in the mid-foot/heel. I haven't tried the current generation product.


Agreed, I needed to go up a size on the Salomons for my duck feet.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Update: I found a pair of Keen light hikers on 50% off sale so I bought them just to have something to wear for now. At a deep discount the longevity of the Keens is less annoying.

I'm going to head down to a Salomon dealer on my weekday off this month while they are not crazy weekend busy and try on some options. I figure the Keens will get me through the rest of the year so I have some time to find something better.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I had a couple of pair of Keens over the years that fit great. Looking for new shoes I tried a bunch on and fit varied quite a bit. Older 5-10s have worked well for me too. As far a bike shoes, Shimano road and flat pedal shoes have worked well for me whereas other brands have been too tight/narrow in the forefoot. .


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I do 8 hour hikes/trail runs in Keen sandals in some pretty extreme terrain. Those things rock, although the older ones seem far more robust than the newer ones.

I currently have 6 pair of 5-10s. I like the newer Freeriders best of all of them. The Sam Hills are ok but man are they big and beefy. 

My other go to...Solomons. Just like lots of others posted above. I wear the X-Ultra goretex year round, and the X-Ultra winter mids for winter commuting. 

Love them all.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Another vote for Salomon's. They have a technical build/feel/wear to them I have not found matched in other brands. They're also light and last very very well. The 
grip factor in their rubber soles aren't all that great though.

5.10's I'm a big fan of the camp four's and like the guide's. I'm not sure why I don't see more people riding with the guides...stiff sole maybe? They seem far more robustly build than their mtb shoes.

Merrels are ok.

Keen, not a fan. Their toe box's are clumsy and they fall apart.

Sandals- Teva. I LOVE Teva Kateva flip flops and have done big hikes in them. If there is a better flip flop on the market I'd like to try it.

I also like Asolo Salyan's for more technical type stuff. Great, tuff, long lasting shoe with good rubber.

I've liked some of the Salewa's I've owned but they're not particularly great at any one thing comparatively.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I guess I should have mentioned Lowa. I bought Renegades back in' 04 (maybe)... and a replacement pair in ~'12. The second pair is still in great shape due to me not doing anywhere near as much hunting and backpacking as I used to.


----------



## GerGa00 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am probably like OP and have feet that are very wide at the toes. I have a lot of trouble fitting shoes. I wear OG 5.10 Freeriders. Not perfect in the toe but tolerable. I do get a little pain in the big toe joint after a while. I have a pair of Keen Durands and they are not bad in the toe box but a bit too voluminous in the heel, but not too bad. I wear Asics Kayano 25 2e width for running shoes which are not bad in the toe box for a running shoes. Probably the only Asics shoe I can wear; usually they run narrow in the toe. Before I found the Asics I wore New Balance 1080v8's but they ran a little shorter and had too much heel volume. 
Altra shoes are awesome for those who need a shoe with a wide toe box. They also have zero heel elevation or "zero drop". I used to wear them exclusively but after 5 years they caused a muscle imbalance with my thigh muscles in my right leg which caused my knee cap to not track right. I was in pain all the time and after a lot of physical therapy I finally switched to regular shoes and the pain went away.
Cabela's Meindl hiking and hunting boots are being phased out but good for those who need a wide toe box. They don't work for me for other reasons.
For winter trekking in really cold temperatures or ice fishing I wear Steger Mukluks Camuks from Minnesota.
I can't wear anything from the other major brands mentioned in this thread except never tried Tevas.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

dbhammercycle said:


> Well I haven't tried the 5.10s but I have owned a couple pairs of Keen. That said, the last time I tried a pair on the fit was different. Same shoe style, same size 2 years apart.
> 
> Anyway, I've been liking Merrell wides and Danner also has some styles in a wide that I'm really interested in, I have some Danner boots that I like quite a lot. Oboz have had decent fits, but I've worn them out early, IMO, like the Keens I've had. Though for different reasons, I wore out the tread on the Keens where I busted the seams on the Oboz.
> 
> ...


Those new Danner trail running shoes look perfect for all around biking/bikepacking. I've found on bikepacking trips that I prefer my salomon trail run shoes over typical mtn bike shoes for better grip on hike a bike sections. Too bad those Danners do not appear to come in a wide size though at the moment!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

As a PS to my earlier post, in addition to Keen, Five Ten and Solomon, I would add Steve Madden for casual and dress shoes. Inexpensive, stylish, and fit like a damn. They are not all that long wearing, but who cares? For the price they are killer. I buy, wear and replace. They are almost always on sale as well. 

I suspect Vik wasn't really inquiring about this line of footwear, but I thought I would throw it out there nonetheless.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't have a problem with fit, but I really like the fit of Shimanos, but their performance just doesn't match my experience on 5.10. I got 10 years out rotating between 2 sets of 5.10 shoes before the pedal pins wear holes through the bottom of them, so I think I'm getting my money's worth and considering them first for replacement.

Shame the Karvers are discontinued. I'd consider stocking up on 'em if they were still available. xD

Used them for hiking and walking, but didn't like them for trail running. I get big box brand shoes for that, like New Balance. Not sure what it was that made them poor at extended bouts of running, considering that I used to run miles in mil-issued combat boots without complaint.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I suspect Vik wasn't really inquiring about this line of footwear, but I thought I would throw it out there nonetheless.


Ha! Sometimes you have to clean up. I find Blundstones comfy for nicer shoes. So I haven't really looked beyond that.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

loren90 said:


> Those new Danner trail running shoes look perfect for all around biking/bikepacking. I've found on bikepacking trips that I prefer my salomon trail run shoes over typical mtn bike shoes for better grip on hike a bike sections. Too bad those Danners do not appear to come in a wide size though at the moment!


When I go to the site I can still select for a EE wide in my size. While Danner does not make all their shoes/boots in a wide, but that's why I suggested this particular shoe. I also like what could be a useful heel plate and that it seems to have a snug ankle with a bigger toe box. Hopefully they will be back with a wide in your size when you need it!


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

dbhammercycle said:


> When I go to the site I can still select for a EE wide in my size. While Danner does not make all their shoes/boots in a wide, but that's why I suggested this particular shoe. I also like what could be a useful heel plate and that it seems to have a snug ankle with a bigger toe box. Hopefully they will be back with a wide in your size when you need it!


Ah I see the wide options are in a select few colors. Tempting to try these...light, heel cup and flat vibram soles look sticky for bike pedals and hike/bike sections on bikepacking trips. Anyone have these and can provide a review?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Another Update: I dug out a pair of older 5.10 Impact Low shoes from my closet and started wearing them again just as day to day shoes. They feel super bulky on the bike compared to the various 5.10 Freeriders I've got on the go, but they are really comfy and they are paid for so I figure I might as well use them up.

The new Impact Lows seem to be a pale shadow of the old ones so these are likely my last pair unless I find some NOS on clearance somewhere.

https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/psa-big-sale-510-impact-low-1099813.html


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Bean Maine Hunting boot*



vikb said:


> Found a [now] favourite saddle by asking a similar question a few years ago so here goes....if your feet like the fit of Keen shoes/boots and 5.10 bike shoes [particularly OG Freeriders and OG Impact Lows] tell me what other light hiking or multi-sport shoes/boots you like. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have picky feet and they like shoes/boots noted above. I don't have any problem with 5.10s, but Keens wear out too fast for the $$ and sole traction is not amazing. I'm going to try a pair of the 5.10 Access Shoe and see what I think. I'd also like a high cut shoe/light boot for more challenging terrain and wet weather. It'll get used for hiking/UL backpacking and bikepacking as well as general purpose urban assault in our PNWet winter.
> 
> Tell me what you like?


https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/33171?page=mens-maine-hunting-shoes-10

Ha! This one is a "no-brainer" for me. I've been using the same boots for many years. Nothing comes close for cool, damp weather performance in a durable, lightweight, comfortable boot. I use them for everything.... hiking, hunting, trail work, just walking around.

They probably wouldn't work well for bike packing.

There are two different "flavors" of Bean boots - one is the type I use, the Maine Hunting boot. It.s got a stickier, softer sole. And the leather, I believe is a higher quality, or at least softer. The other Bean boot you see the kids wearing around are good but the sole is harder and made to last on cement.

I've got 2 pair and have had both resoled a few times by Bean. The 10" top works best for me. For every day use I just let the laces threaded to the top but untied for ventilation. A small side note - I don't care for the heel being so high so when I get a new sole I take a blade and trim about 1/4" off the heel.

The hunting version of the boot has a very soft sole. Walking on sharp rocks takes getting use to. I go without shoes a lot, just walking around, and wear minimalistic type shoes, so these feel natural to me.

I wear them with a thick wool sock. In the heat of the summer they are hot, but just about any water resistant/proof shoe will be.

In the past I wore Vasques. Now after living in the Bean boots, the Vasques, or other burly boots, feel like heavy wooden clogs on my feet.

Good luck.


----------



## SailAway (Apr 24, 2019)

*The boots I wear*

West Colorado is the so-called "Rocky state". Whenever I go on a trip, I always prioritize what do I pack. The most important one for me and for anyone I should say is footwear. The boots have to be everything. They shouldn't only be comfortable or waterproof; they must also be durable. I have travelled quite a fair bit in my time (it's a personal hobby) and I can tell you that the biggest problem I had is the footwear I wore. The boots would not last long at all, it was a disgrace to call them "Hunting boots" or "Traveling boots". With time, I got more into hunting and bike riding/travelling started searching for better equipment. I came across some top-notch quality boots that are perfect for any self-respecting person. The Irish Setter Men's 860 Elk Tracker Waterproof 1000 Gram 12 was my choice, and it was a choice I don't regret. I've been using them for 3 years already and the insulation is still good. According to this review, they will be durable enough to allow little to bo break-ins: Best Elk Hunting Boots of 2019 - Hunting Fishing Plus. If you like a firm fit without much flexibility but incredibly good protective qualities then it's for you.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

vikb said:


> Update: I found a pair of Keen light hikers on 50% off sale so I bought them just to have something to wear for now. At a deep discount the longevity of the Keens is less annoying.
> 
> I'm going to head down to a Salomon dealer on my weekday off this month while they are not crazy weekend busy and try on some options. I figure the Keens will get me through the rest of the year so I have some time to find something better.


SO vikb you ride in Keen hiking shoes? I wear them as everyday footwear but have never considered them for cycling! Are they not too flexible in the sole for riding??


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> SO vikb you ride in Keen hiking shoes? I wear them as everyday footwear but have never considered them for cycling! Are they not too flexible in the sole for riding??


I do all my technical trail riding in 5.10s. At the moment the original Freerider model. I've also done most of my bikepacking in 5.10s.

I ride around town in whatever shoes I'm wearing day-to-day. So in the past few years that's included Keen shoes and boots. I also hike in Keen boots mostly. The Keens are fine for casual biking and hiking. As noted in my OP they wear out too quickly [in my opinion] and their traction in the wet is not amazing.

I would not wear Keens [shoes/boots] for technical mountain biking. Mostly because the sole is not designed to interface well with flat pedals so you are going to have issues staying in place unless your riding is pretty chill. The support seems okay, but I have not tried any long rough descents in Keens to test them out so I can't say for sure.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I found a discount coupon and ordered a pair of these Ride Concept Hellion shoes. I figured it was worth a try as the Adidas take over of 5.10 has lead to quality issues in newer models and the Freeriders I wear are an old model that could get discontinued at any time.

https://rideconcepts.com/products/mountain-bike-shoes-mens-session-hellion

Hopefully they turn out to be decent bike shoes. If not they'll probably just get used as day-to-day shoes and for casual biking around town.

I got a number of gift cards for my birthday so I'll head down to my local outdoor store and try on a bunch of trail shoes/light hikers and see if I can find anything that seems to work well with my feet.

Honestly I hate spending all the time and $$ finding new shoes. It's a lot easier to just keep buying what I know fits, but at the same time I can't improve my footwear game if I don't so it's gotta happen.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have wide feet, 2-3E and have used the 5 10 VXi for the last several years. Got some Bontrager Flatlines this year and love them. Just a tad snugger but still comfy, and just a bit less grip than 5 10. For reference freeriders are too narrow for my toesies, the flatlines seem like a nice balance between the VXi and freerider.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

vikb said:


> I do all my technical trail riding in 5.10s. At the moment the original Freerider model. I've also done most of my bikepacking in 5.10s.
> 
> I ride around town in whatever shoes I'm wearing day-to-day. So in the past few years that's included Keen shoes and boots. I also hike in Keen boots mostly. The Keens are fine for casual biking and hiking. As noted in my OP they wear out too quickly [in my opinion] and their traction in the wet is not amazing.
> 
> I would not wear Keens [shoes/boots] for technical mountain biking. Mostly because the sole is not designed to interface well with flat pedals so you are going to have issues staying in place unless your riding is pretty chill. The support seems okay, but I have not tried any long rough descents in Keens to test them out so I can't say for sure.


OK thanks. I have always ridden clipless except for my winter fatbike riding for which I ride flats with mostly my Keen winter boots. However for this season I'm thinking of trying the flats on my trail bike along with some appropriate footwear. I like Keens as they fit me well ( ironically except for their clipless cycling shoe, which is too tight in the toe-box) and seem to be made to match my feet! Really struggling on deciding amongst the 5.10, Shimano, Giro, etc offerings! Besides trail riding I want to use what ever I get for bike packing and cycling vacations whereby I could just have 1 pair of shoes with me to do it all. Basically an April through October shoe for central Ontario riding. I like the idea of a velcro strap over the laces, and over the ankle looks appealing for support something like Giro Riddance Mid but no opportunity locally to try on a pair and some reviews have not been overly favourable. I'm thinking 5.10 Freerider Pro probably safest option for me to start.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I'm thinking 5.10 Freerider Pro probably safest option for me to start.


Sounds reasonable.

I was clipless for decades and once I switched to flats I never looked back. From technical MTBing to city riding/commuting and touring I am happier on flats and I'll never be going back to clipless. I have done a number of back to back runs on my commute route with flats and my last pair of clipless pedals/shoes [mostly gathering dust in my spares bin] and I am no faster on clipless than flats. My feet stay in place on the roughest descents on flats and it's very nice to be able to hike-a-bike and walk around off the bike in "normal" shoes.

Good luck with the switch. The 5.10's are good shoes and if you have quality flats with decent/sharp pins you'll be set.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I got my RC Hellions in. I wear size 11.5 5.10 Freeriders and size 12 Keens. I got the Hellions in size 12. This post is just about some first impressions and the fit.

The quality/construction and aesthetic of these shoes is great. At least as good as any 5.10 I've had and better in a lot of ways. I got the murdered out black colourway and they'll be fine for wearing around town on my urban bike assault missions without anyone giving them a second look.

The fit of my 5.10 Freeriders [OG version], 5.10 Impact Low [OG version] and all the Keens I've had [various boots and shoes] are as close to perfect as I have found so far....hence the reason I keep buying them despite some flaws.

The Hellions in Size 12 are narrower than my 11.5 Freeriders and longer. Overall volume feels about the same, but squished in from the sides. The Hellions feel noticeably lower volume than the typical Keens I've owned in Size 12. The fit is not as good as those other shoes, but not bad. So I'll move 'em onto the next phase which is casual wear on and off the bike around town to break them in.

The Hellions are stiffer than either the 5.10 Freeriders or Keen shoes I've had. They don't feel uncomfortable to walk in...at least in so far as I've used them around the house, but they are not soft at all. They are low profile/bulk similar to the Freeriders and smaller than a typical Keen shoe.

I'm fairly confident they'll work for day to day biking around town use so I'll keep them. I'll have to see how I like them for technical trail riding.

I'll be tempted to try on a Size 11.5 in the RCs, but I am afraid the width will be too tight. I'm not confident enough in that idea that I would take the risk and mailorder a pair since return shipping from Canada is $$. But, hopefully I'll find a LBS that stocks these and see how the 11.5's fit.

So while I wouldn't say the RC are a home run for me personally I can say they seem like a really nice addition to the MTB shoe market. I'll report back on durability in a few months, but there is nothing that jumps out about how they are made that gives me any initial concerns they'll fall apart.


----------

